# Göncz Árpád



## most (2015 Október 10)

Göncz Árpád emlékkönyvet nyitottak a parlamentben






bárki írhat emlékezhet


----------



## Zitacity (2015 Október 12)

Részvétem, nagyon kedveltem, szerencsére van több fotóm is róla, amit készítettem róla 2001-ben. Nyugodjék békében.


----------



## cuccoska (2015 Október 14)

Göncz. Bocsi.


----------



## most (2015 Október 17)

Zitacity írta:


> Részvétem, nagyon kedveltem, szerencsére van több fotóm is róla, amit készítettem róla 2001-ben. Nyugodjék békében.


fel töltenéd?

szívesen vennénk sztem


----------



## Szűcs Krisztián (2018 Január 24)

Követendő példakép lehetne a Áderféléknek ,mai napig emlékszem az új évi köszöntőire ,méltó képpen látta el a tisztségét!


----------



## kishenceg (2018 Január 24)

most írta:


> Gönc Árpád emlékkönyvet nyitotta a parlamentben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Javítsd már ki a címet, mert egyrészt ennek a mondatnak se füle se farka, másrészt úgy gondolom, ez a politikus megérdemel itt is ennyi tiszteletet.


----------



## kishenceg (2018 Január 24)

Köszönöm szépen a korrekciót.


----------



## kishenceg (2018 Január 24)

Szűcs Krisztián írta:


> Követendő példakép lehetne a Áderféléknek ,mai napig emlékszem az új évi köszöntőire ,méltó képpen látta el a tisztségét!


Voltak már vitáink Melitta, de itt maximálisan egyetértek veled.


----------

